

Why Simplicity is BS. - dhfromkorea
http://dhfromkorea.com/why-keep-it-simple-is-bs

======
crististm
I think he is onto something here. Indeed, the simplicity should not be a goal
itself. What is important in capturing the essential. If simplicity helps then
go for it.

But more often than not, simple things are better. But there is a line you can
cross and the simple works against you. Things become like children toolboxes
- you can't do anything with them.

